# Tenebrio molitor and Zophobas morio



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Was trying to find something out, tried wiki and now im a bit confused

Are the marioworms we buy from petshops Zophobas morio? or normal mealworms that have been hormonally treated?

Is the breeding of marioworms similar to that of mealworms? i read on wiki you have to keep them in seperate containers as they wont pupate if theyre touched by other worms and that they don't spon cacoon's.. is there anything else to bare in mind? I read they don't need to eat once fully grown?


----------

